# Hog Feeding Pipe



## erhunter (Jun 2, 2016)

https://www.in-depthoutdoors.com/community/forums/topic/huntinggen_676222/


I made a hog feeding pipe like in the attachment above.  

It's designed to be rolled 360° and the slop/corn falls out the holes.

Want to see how long people think this could last in an area with bear?  It'll be packed with some foul smelling material that I hope will only attract hogs. And it's designed in a way that rotating it will get the food out.

We'll see


----------



## BowArrow (Jun 2, 2016)

I do not have hogs so I used a 5 gal. plastic can with a top, drilled holes around diameter, tied rope to handle and tied to small tree. Cost nothing. Hogs will roll can around tree to get corn out. Also wrapped rag around nearby tree with some used oil sprinkled on it. They will wear a track around tree rubbing on rag.


----------



## erhunter (Jun 2, 2016)

Did you mean you don't have bear problem?  Do the hogs not just bust the bucket open? What kind of oil do you put on the rag?


----------



## model88_308 (Jun 2, 2016)

Put a couple of rocks in the pipe, too big to fall out the holes. That way the hogs will think corn is still in it should it run out just before you show up to hunt!


----------



## frankwright (Jun 9, 2016)

I use them and really enjoy watching the hogs on video from the deer cam.
I use the plan with the false bottom with gravel in it and the hogs will roll it around for a long time when it is empty because they think corn is in it.
I found the screw in cap was too expensive and near impossible to screw off when it gets muddy. I just use two caps, one glued on and the other with a hole drilled through it and the pipe with a giant nail through it that has been drilled for a cotter pin.


----------



## BowArrow (Jun 10, 2016)

I meant to say bear problem. So far no problem with bucket. I save used oil when I change oil in lawn mower, 4 whl. or car.


----------



## dusty200001 (Aug 29, 2016)

I use them and their bear proof. key is good anchor. I made a t post with re-bar and stake a chain down good.


----------

